# Water spots... aaaaaagh..



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

I just purchased a new 06 GTO, Love it, but I think they left it in the sprinklers. I cannot get the calcium spots out of the paint or completely off the windows. I've tried most of the common methods, Is there a product out there I could use? I've been told to try 0000 steel wool on the windows, but I'm afraid of swirl marks. And short of cutting and polishing the paint, I've tried 3 or 4 different waxes, polishes , Any suggestions? A friend said use fast orange on the windows, but I think pumice is a rock isnt it? Thanks...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd take itm back to the dealer and let them handle it.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with Pearl Jam. Let the dealership deal with it since they did it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*DO NOT ....... DO NOT use steel wool on windows!!!!! In the night when cars pass you would will know why. DO NOT use abrasives on the windshield either.

Hard water spots.... No problem..... DO the following in the shade NOT in sunshine >>>>

Windows..... the absolute best product to use is RAINX. You will see the spots disappear in front of your eyes. Follow the directions. Using RAINX will reduce your need for wipers in moderate to sometimes heavy rain. 

I use Stoner Invisible glass. Spray it on, it goes on a bit foamy and let it sit a min or 2 then wipe. It gets those spots out with ease. HINT: use newspaper instead of paper towels for maximum results. 

Paint.... A petroleum based paint cleaner or even a quick detailer like Eagle 1 or Maguires NXT. Paint Cleaner will remove dirt and grime. Wax will wax over it and seal it. I agree with the others take it back to the dealer and have their detail shop get it off.... I have found NO ONE details my vehicles like I do. Many of those places are good at getting spots on the finish as they detail. *


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thanks for the info..*

I like to take care of my own vehicles, Its kind of like warranties, they are good to have, but you dont want to have to use them. The average detail person on a car lot makes just over minimum wage. Besides, they are probably the ones who messed it up from the start. I just purchased some of the invisible Glass from stoner. I'll hit up a couple of body shops, see what they would do for the paint. Heck, I wanted a black one anyways....


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Nice Heard GTO Judge...*

Nice heard, do you breed them yourself? AA++


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*LOLOL if it were that easy.... :willy: :willy: :willy: *


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You just bought a car that has been sitting outside and getting coated with airborne debris and hard water spots for months. Your car needs help. This is what you need to do:

1. Use Lime-A-Way on the windows. It's designed to remove hard water spots from sinks, bathroom tiles, etc. It will work.

2. When done, wash your car with Dawn dishwashing detergent to clean the Lime-A-Way off. It will also remove any wax the dealer might have put on (which I doubt).

3. Buy a Mother's clay bar kit and an extra bottle of their Showtime Instant Detailer and do the whole car. This will remove the hard water spots plus all the other crud that is embedded in your clear coat. You absolutely must do this.

4. Polish the now clean paint with Klasse All In One.

5. Seal the paint with Klasse Sealent.

If you run your hand across your car -- I'll bet you it feels rough. That's crud embedded in your clearcoat. If you apply wax to that crap, you're just going to wax over it. You need to clay bar.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *DO NOT ....... DO NOT use steel wool on windows!!!!! In the night when cars pass you would will know why. DO NOT use abrasives on the windshield either.
> 
> Hard water spots.... No problem..... DO the following in the shade NOT in sunshine >>>>
> 
> ...


I disagree about the rain x, That stuff causes the water to bead on the glass and when the sun shines on it it causes more water spots.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Not for me I have been using RainX for over 10 years. It works great.*


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thanks...*

Thanks to all..


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Not for me I have been using RainX for over 10 years. It works great.*


Don't think that will work in this case as California has extremely hard water -- so Raix-X isn't going to remove the mineral buildup that's causing the spotting...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Water out of the Susquehanna River is so hard, Doctors prescribe it instead of Viagra. :willy: :willy: :willy: *


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

I used apple cider vinegar on my water spots. Let it sit for about two minutes then rinsed it off with water. White vinegar is what is commonly recommended.
It helped but there are still a few faint spots remaining.

Please don't use dishwashing liquid on your vehicle, it will dry out the clear coat and the paint. Use a car wash product.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the clay bar advice would be the best advice all the way around. It will clean the windows as well as the clearcoat. Mine was horrible when I got it home. The boat/train/truck ride to the dealer was harsh enough. Imagine for some of these GTO's that have beening sitting on dealer lots for 1.5 yrs!:cool :cheers


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Water out of the Susquehanna River is so hard, Doctors prescribe it instead of Viagra. :willy: :willy: :willy: *


i'll tell that to my dad that!!:cheers


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

The thing I don't like about Rain-X or other glass coating products is at night when you do have to use the wipers, it makes it almost impossible for me to see through the haze that the wipers leave, like one huge streak. The glare from on coming headlights make it like I'm looking through a fogged up windshield. I do use it on the side and rear glass but I like my windshield clean where the water will sheet, not bead up when I hit it with water from a hose. I use Stoner glass cleaner and twice a year, another product (the name escapes me at the moment) that cleans glass of oil, wax, etc., so that the water will sheet.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*You are not getting all the residue off. If you don't it will leave a film on the window. When I use it... I put it on let it dry, take a very WET towel to the window and then follow it with paper towels until the window is clean.

I have gone through driving rainstorms at night and have not used the windshield wipers. The water beads and runs off. It works great for me.

I have not used it on the goat, I don't drive my goat in the rain unless I am caught out in it but I use it on my P/U and 4Runner. In rain I rarely use the wipers.

Stoner is the best glass cleaner I have used. I use all their products. Good stuff. *


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *You are not getting all the residue off. If you don't it will leave a film on the window. When I use it... I put it on let it dry, take a very WET towel to the window and then follow it with paper towels until the window is clean.
> 
> I have gone through driving rainstorms at night and have not used the windshield wipers. The water beads and runs off. It works great for me.
> 
> ...



That's what someone told me about the Rain-X. I'd put it on with one towel and once dry, scrub off the residue with a fresh one until the glass was sparkling clear.
Years ago driving my IROC-Z, I got caught in a heavy downpour one night in Seattle and could not see through the haze. I definitely needed the wipers in city traffic. After that, experience I used alchohol to take as much of it off as possible and put on new wiper blades.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BV GTO said:


> That's what someone told me about the Rain-X. I'd put it on with one towel and once dry, scrub off the residue with a fresh one until the glass was sparkling clear.
> Years ago driving my IROC-Z, I got caught in a heavy downpour one night in Seattle and could not see through the haze. I definitely needed the wipers in city traffic. After that, experience I used alchohol to take as much of it off as possible and put on new wiper blades.


*Wiping off the dried haze with a dry cloth will still leave the residue. It is a 3 step process. Wipe on let dry to haze, then wipe with a damp towel, I use a very wet one, then while the windshield is wet wipe with a dry cloth until dry. As stated I have not had a problem with these steps. If you get the haze on the rubber of a wiper it will smear your glass. That's happened to me and like you I used alcohol to clean the blades. *


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Honestly, I've taken water spots off glass before and if you're careful, Stoner's Invisible glass and a razor blade. Someone did the steel wool on my windows before I bought it and it's pretty bad.


----------

